# Outcomes Inc. employee's??



## anita carleton (Oct 1, 2008)

I have just started working for this co. and am wondering if anyone can tell me how many charts/hr's you are working each week? I work FT in an office and am doing this PT in the evenings. It seem's like an awful lot of abstracting for what the pay is. Or, maybe I am just over coding?? Any feedback would be great!  

Thank you!!


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Oct 2, 2008)

*Average Charts Per Hour*

I was told by my C.A. that 2-3 an hour is what the average coder is coding right now. I am currently averaging 4-6 an hour (for the week), though some days it is more and some days it is less.


----------



## chrisrjjj (Oct 2, 2008)

I also just started PT .... First chart I received was 72 pages. The remaining charts were 17 -30 pages.  The system was extremely slow this past weeked and it was taking an average of 1hr per chart to enter the info and when I asked my CA what was up I never received a response or was asked if available for this weekend to code..  My personal opinion is that $3.50 a chart is not enough when it takes an hour to enter info....Do not know if I'll continue with this company....


----------



## shellysk8 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Outcomes Inc.*

When I interviewed, they told me 4-6 per hour.  I have been coding for a few weeks, and have been averaging 3 per hour.  I emailed my advocate, and she told me the "expectation" is 3 per hour, and she had no idea why anyone would have told me more than that.  By the time taxes are taken out, I don't feel that it is worth my time.  I just got my Masters degree, and have been offered a training class to teach healthcare administration in the associates degree program for University of Phoenix.  If I pass the course (one month), I get the job, and it pays a great deal more.  I think I am going to quit.  I was going to try to do both plus my full time job (since the training course is unpaid), but it is not worth it.


----------



## jessica33 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Outcomes Inc employee*

I have been working with them for a few weeks and I was told the average was 4-6 charts per hour, however I have been coding 1 chart an hour and sometimes 2-3 per hour.  It is very time consuming depending on how big the charts are and how many dates of services each chart has.  I have had charts with 18 or more dates of services and I was told by my CA that it is just one flat rate per chart, when I was orginally told it would be an extra 25 cents per date of service after the seventh date of service.  I am trying not to give up so easily and hoping it will get better, if not I don't see myself working for this company too much longer.  I would like to get some advice on how those who are coding 4-6 charts an hour because maybe I am doing something wrong.

Thanks


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Oct 7, 2008)

*Outcomes 4-6 Per Hour*

My biggest secret to being able to code 4-6 per hour on average is memorizing a lot of the common dxs so I don't have to look them up again and again. This drastically cuts down on the data entry time, and it tells you what the dx is when you enter it so you know you remembered correctly. But, I have been working for them since June and see the same dxs again and again and again.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was offered a job at Outcomes last week. I faxed everything into HR, now awaiting 'training' to call - What does the training consist of?

Also, I was told on average 4-6 charts per hour .... we'll see. This is for supplemental income so even if I don't like it, it's better than nothing or until I find something better to do part time ....


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Oct 8, 2008)

*Outcomes Training*

The training is a phone/webcast reviewing common ICD-9 errors made, information about the company, etc.


----------



## anita carleton (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you for your input! I thought I wasnt getting it. The time alone it takes to enter the dx's takes an hour!! And I key mighty fast!! You get charts that consist of 33 pages and 32 are all different dates of service with different dx's plus the chronic you have to add. I too dont think that $3.50 a chart is worth it. Im giving it till the end of the week and then making my decision. This is perhaps why they hire so many at once and often?? I have had charts that each dos is 2 pages of entry. Also recieved the "O" code list but have yet to be trained, so I dont use them.


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Oct 9, 2008)

*Enhanced Charts*

You must be working the enhanced charts for $3.50 a chart then. The universal charts are $5 a chart. I have been working the HXXXX universal charts that don't require O-codes--just E-codes.


----------



## anita carleton (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess I am not sure what the difference is. What is it? I use E codes. I have not had training is O codes yet. However, I do have the info.


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Oct 13, 2008)

*Universal vs. Enhanced Charts*

If you have not been told you are on enhanced charts, you are working on universal charts. Universal charts are $5 each. Enhanced charts are $3.50 for the first so many average dates of service and then so much for each date of service thereafter. Ask your CA to be sure you aren't on enhanced charts.


----------



## srich64 (Oct 13, 2008)

*FYI Outcomes coding*

Hi,
To anyone just starting, their type of coding takes forever (with some charts)
the per chart payment rate is very low, and they are inconsistent with communication.
This kind of work isn't for everyone.  Go into it with your eyes open.
SR


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

i recently applied and they told me they weren't hiring at the time, i would like to start working from home but $3.50 a chart doesnt sound like much, and if a chart takes over 1-2 hours to code, i wouldn't have time to do it.. not working full time and taking care of a newborn, but i would like to see it and try,, are there any other coding companies that the charts aren't so big ??? and how hard is it to code the charts ?? what types of codes do you use ? surgery, general ?? im just tryin to get some feed back


----------



## anita carleton (Oct 13, 2008)

You do ICD9 only. At least that is what I do. Sometimes you get charts that are small and go quickly. Other times you get charts that take a good while to do. Several pages with inpatient can happen. I am trying myself to keep a positive outlook. I hope very much that it will work out. You have to keep on looking and apply apply apply.. 
Good Luck!


----------



## LTANNER1974 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Outcomes*

I have been working for Outcomes for a couple weeks. the extra money is nice, but there is not a lot of consistency to their coding. Everything in the chart is captured, even the codes with no Rx/HCC value. So, it is a little different. I have gotten good responses from the training department. Some of the charts are awful. I am doing 1-3 charts per hour and that is if they are 5-10 pages each. It actually takes the longest to enter everything. 
Hope this helps, I know I am a little late.


----------



## pharmon (Dec 2, 2008)

They called me yesterday about a position.  I had applied some time ago.  But she claims they require 4-6 charts per hr.  and 20 hours per wk part time.  Putting a calculator to this gave me a 5.25 hr rate, which is below min. rage.  I declined the position.  I guess once you learn it and build the speed the amount would go up per hour because you could get more charts done.


----------



## 78079coder (Dec 2, 2008)

*RE: Outcomes Inc employees*

I am speaking from my own personal experience with this company, and I would not recommend them to ANYONE. I worked for them part-time and quit after only four months. It was four months of snafus, inadequate communication, and employer screw-ups. To start with, they "forgot" to take Federal taxes from my first two checks and I was not allowed to communicate with HR myself, I had to go through my CA and it took almost two weeks tro get a response. The "training" for the remote coding staff was less than informative and I have it on good authority that the on-site staff gets much more in-depth training than the remote staff. I was told when hired that I would only be coding the E codes, but was then assigned O code charts with no training on their use - I was just told to follow the "cheat sheet" that they made up. I NEVER got any feedback on my quality/accuracy, despite asking many times - I was always told they were "working on it". The communication between the CA and the remote coder is minimal at best - each CA is assigned to 14+ people. Don't even get me started on the responses from the supposed "training department" - they were constantly changing what they wanted us to pick up, and when I asked for clarification on issues, I either never got a response or never got a direct answer to the question. It was the most unprofessional and sloppily-run organization I have ever worked for. I have been coding for 8+ years and am still in shock over my experience with them. I am sorry that I will now have to list it as a past employer on my resume because I honestly would rather not. The only good thing I can say is that I now have experience with the HCC/RxHCC coding, which I did not have before. I will agree with previous posters that anyone wanting to work for this company to definitely go into it with your eyes open and do not expect a lot of guidance or training because it won't happen.


----------



## msbrowning (Jan 16, 2009)

Is anyone doing or has anyone done field reviews for Outcomes? If, so what is it like and is the pay still per chart or is it per hour? Are you coding the charts as a field reviewer or just scanning them?


----------



## msbrowning (Jan 17, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## kevbshields (Jan 17, 2009)

*A little Aside from someone Outside . . .*

I really hope those coders and novices who believe that working from home would be "so nice" get a chance to read a little bit of this thread.  As I have found them, the "work-at-home" companies usually have employee morale similar to the ones mentioned here.

Worker, beware . . .


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Jan 17, 2009)

I work from home for an outstanding company and could not be happier.


----------



## twizzle (Jan 17, 2009)

*field review*

I applied as soon as a job reviewing charts was advertised(Hedis project). I contacted them and they said to send my resume in which I did.They suddenly said that there were no vacancies in my area(Florida gulf coast) so why did they ask for my resume? My resume is quite good by the way...they were a complete waste of time but if you get a job with them I hope they treat you better than they seem to treat their remote coders.


----------



## yoyobrown1969 (Jan 20, 2009)

can u please share what wonderful company you work for? I'm also looking for work.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Jan 22, 2009)

Shellysk8,
Congrats on completing your Masters! I am almost done with my Bachelor's in Health Administration (June, 09!) with University of Phoenix. I thought about going on with my Masters, but haven't made up my mind completely. That is great that you were offered a teaching job, is it online or at the campus? Again, CONGRATS!


----------



## shellysk8 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Masters Degree*

I did my Masters entirely online, through Walden University.  I am now teaching 2 sections of the same course for Axia College of University of Phoenix online (their Associates program) Claims Management 1:Clean Bills of Health, which is basically and introduction to insurance, coding and medical billing.  This is the final step of the interview process, as there is a mentor watching me every step of the way. I am getting paid though. If they are happy with how I do, they will hire me as faculty. You are required to have a Masters to teach any of their AA courses, and you must have a PhD to teach Bachelors or above. So far, it is a great deal of work, but I like it. I am hoping they hire me.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------

